# WPA : is WPA-EAP-TKIP "stronger" than WPA2_EAP-CCMP ?

## toralf

I'm wondering why wpa_supplicant always prefer the first over the later althought we've here in the office a lot of access points with similar signal strength and only differing in the encryption method.

----------

## depontius

I wouldn't know why that preference exists.  From what I understand, WPA2-CCMP is stronger than WPA-TKIP.

I also get the impression that both are broken for passwords of 10 characters or less that appear in the dictionary.  Obviously that 10 character limit is a thing that will move upward with Moore's Law, and should scale quite nicely with more cores.  I feel much safer with the 63-character (the max) pseudo-random text password I'm using for the PSK on my home router.

----------

